# South Carolina



## Monk (Jun 15, 2005)

*Carolina Pollinator*

I Have 75 Strong Hives To Lease For Pollination Next Spring. I'm Within 100 Miles Of Florence. Hive Fee And Del. Fee


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*pollination*

I have 20 hives for pollination anywhere within 250 miles of greer SC 29651 call Jim @ 8643294410


----------



## cameron (Aug 6, 2009)

I have 800 hives available for 2010.Any quantity across the state.
Cameron 803-664-2000


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## Z-man (Feb 8, 2012)

We have 100 bee hives available for pollination. Charleston, SC area.
[email protected]


----------



## chipperbraves (Dec 23, 2011)

I have 20 hives available for pollination anywhere in the state. The only two fees that are charged are the contract fee for the crop as well as a delivery fee. Contact me if you are interested in my services.


----------



## georgiabees (Feb 2, 2010)

CROP POLLINATION West Central South Carolina All Georgia 999 Beehives Available
GeorgiaBees John Pluta 478-452-2337 before 9am or after 9pm


----------

